# fishing for snook, redfish, black drum, etc off naples pier



## delude

I live in England and I am coming to Naples in a couple of weeks. I have fished in Englewood before and have caught only small fish. I have heard that there are alot bigger fish in Naples pier, snook, redfish, blackdrum. I was wondering what tackle, rods, reels, etc I will need to catch these.

How will I also get the fish up once I have played them? Will I need a net of sum sort?

any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Red

I don't live in Naples, but you might try sending a private message to rhorm, I believe he lives in the area, otherwise just read everything posted by KodiakZach.


----------



## Surf Fish

I can't help you with Naples, but I guess the tackle over there is the same as here. I use a spinning reel with 250+ yards of 17lb test off the pier here, with a 40lb shock leader, with the shock leader long enough to get it on the reel with a fish still in the water; 7 to 10 foot rod depending on what mood I'm in. The only thing I've ever hooked and not landed with that setup are tarpon, but I wasn't trying to catch a tarpon so that's to be expected. We don't have snook here either...

Yes, you'll need either a net or a gaff to get big fish up onto the pier. Problem with the gaff is twofold; one, you can't gaff a big red fish because you can't keep a big red fish, and two if the gaff comes out of the fish on the way up to the pier, you're liable to wind up with it stuck in your face.

The "standard" pier net is a heavy wire rimmed flat net about three feet in diameter which is a pain to transport (especially on an airplane). I've been playing with a new type of pier net lately called a PopNet. The rim is made of plastic and it folds up so it's much smaller when folded and easier to transport. 

The Popnets come in two sizes - the small one is good for flounder and trout but I would definitly recommend the larger one for big fish like reds or snook. 

There is a learning curve to the Popnets; with the wire rimmed net, you just get it under the fish and haul him up to the pier. With the Popnet, if you haul too quickly, the net has a tendany to fold up, so there's some finesse involved. Get the fish in the middle of the net, lift it gently out of the water, and let the fish fall into the "bag" of the net. The Popnet has depth that the wire framed net doesn't have, so with the fish in the middle, even if the net closes up on the way up, the fish is still in the "bag" in the depth of the net. The learning curve was well worth not having to carry the big metal net around any more.

I've found that the Popnet also has a short "memory" in the plastic rim, so if you unfold it flat when you get to the pier and leave it laying on the deck, it will lose it's folded memory to an extent and be less likely to fold up with a fish in it. Also adding a large round sinker to the bottom of the bag in the net helps, I use a 14 oz trolling sinker in the small net, and 24 oz in the big one; helps on windy days and helps the net to sink. 

The tiles in the pictures are one foot square, which will give you an idea of how big the nets are. The small one fits in a five gallon bucket. Plug "popnet net" into Google to find them. The big one should stash in a suitcase easily so you can take it back home after vacation.

Hopefully somebody in Naples will chime in about the fish over there, I'm in NE Florida so that's a long way from here. Have a good vacation, hope you get some big fish.


----------



## rhorm

Sorry for not replying sooner I was out of town visiting family. Anyway, as far as fishing from Naples Pier. I use light spinning gear. I have a Shimano Stradic 4000 on a 7' Compre. I also bring a less expensive Plueger Maxx on a 7' Scimitar. Anything light will do. I have powerpro on both with 30lb seaguar leaders and 2/0 lazersharp circle hooks. Depending on the current I will use no weight or put a splitshot just above the leader. For bait the snook love live shrimp. You can get live shrimp at the Naples City Dock for 3.50 a dozen. Also you can catch shiners/greenbacks at the pier with a sabiki rig or rings. Rings are hard to find though. Snook are all under the pier esp under the concession area. Just drop a live shrimp down there and let it swim under the pier. Also some nice spanish macks are being caught on greenbacks or spoons. When are you planning on coming to Naples. I can meet you @ the pier if you want.


----------



## delude

what action rod will I need? do you think 20lb mainline would be alright? is there anywhere near there that I can but a pier net?


----------



## rhorm

I would go with a medium/heavy action rod. A pier net can be useful if you hook a big snook or get lucky and hook a cobia. I haven't needed one but, I suppose it could come in handy. I've been able to get everything i've caught onto the planks without one. I'm using 30lb powerpro but, 20 lb should be fine. For everything you need go to sunshine ace on tamiami(US 41). www.sunshineace.com
Also feel free to ask them questions too. The guys in there are all fishermen and captains and are very cool about sharing tips and advice. The pier is good for snook,trout,pompano, and the spanish mack are guaranteed to be there. I'm starting to go exploring though and heard that the snapper are under the marco island bridge. Also you can wade out around doctors pass for some snook action in the trough between the sandbar and shore. Also @ sunshine ace they sell pink banana jig that are great for pompano and spanish macks. Hopefully I'll see you there. I would be happy to show you some techniques and tips. Have a safe trip.


----------



## delude

Thanks alot Rhorm. You dont know how much youve helped me. I have been to Orlando and they sell Fishing tackle in their Wal Mart. Would you recommend going to the one in Naples?


----------



## rhorm

Wal-mart is ok but, I would go to sunshine ace hardware.


----------



## rhorm

I have many reels some expensive but, this is my favorite and can be used for most pier fishing in naples. And the good thing is it is only $40. Nice drag, Durable, and even a wooden handle.  Rod is a Shimano Scimitar. 








Anybody else have one of these. Thoughts?


----------



## bigjohn1

*Fishing The Naples Pier In January*

I've fished the pier before mostly in March now this year in January. I usally throw silver or pink spoons, reading rhorms posts he likes jigs also. Are these plain or have hair or plastic attached,or any special head shape. Is anyone using Gulp Alive with any luck.


----------



## SnookMook

Why was this thread from three and half years ago resurrected?


----------



## BentHook

Fishin is a little slow in Wisconsin right now.


----------



## cn2s

thanks much guys just got around to out running the snow for the last time this time i'm staying, and needed the info here,seems some of my bass gear will work well enough from the pier for now. see you guys in the other forums .thx again


----------



## Xxcaptain33xx

*Hey, I'm in marco island for 2 weeks lets fish*

[hey,

I'm in town for two weeks , until April 1st 2013.. I was w
Wondering how fishing is on Naples pier?? I would love to meet up and fish with you, I'm sure your more in tune with fish that are there than I would be.. Let me know ill check back on this post later we can met up a couple times, I love of fish





QUOTE=rhorm;206183]I would go with a medium/heavy action rod. A pier net can be useful if you hook a big snook or get lucky and hook a cobia. I haven't needed one but, I suppose it could come in handy. I've been able to get everything i've caught onto the planks without one. I'm using 30lb powerpro but, 20 lb should be fine. For everything you need go to sunshine ace on tamiami(US 41). www.sunshineace.com
Also feel free to ask them questions too. The guys in there are all fishermen and captains and are very cool about sharing tips and advice. The pier is good for snook,trout,pompano, and the spanish mack are guaranteed to be there. I'm starting to go exploring though and heard that the snapper are under the marco island bridge. Also you can wade out around doctors pass for some snook action in the trough between the sandbar and shore. Also @ sunshine ace they sell pink banana jig that are great for pompano and spanish macks. Hopefully I'll see you there. I would be happy to show you some techniques and tips. Have a safe trip. [/QUOTE]


----------



## dmansfield

rhrom,, i wanted to maybe start fishing at naples pier,, are there often?


----------



## Fishbreath

Wow!  HuskyMD is right!! Attack of the Zombie thread Apocalypse!!


----------

